# Monolith Crossover.



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a dio I did years ago. The Monolith from 1002 is properly proportioned and is made from a cut-off of Lexan bulletproof "glass". The figures are Starfleet officers of the late DS9 era, converted from 1/32 Airfix Multipose converted by carving away the uniforms and resculpting with epoxy putty.

http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0003.jpg
http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0004.jpg
http://coldnorth.com/owen/images/starship modeler/sany0005.jpg


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good concept, nice work


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! I loved 1002.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great idea.

Hopefully with the new JJ-Verse time line, Abrams can work this in......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Runs out before thread is locked.


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

the monolith is fantastic


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job,but I don't see any RED shirts.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

BOXIE said:


> Nice job,but I don't see any RED shirts.


Uh, actually TNG/DS9 era the red shirts were gold shirts and that diorama does have a crewman wearing a gold shirt on the outer edge as well as one in a red shirt standing right in front of the monolith.
Nice looking build too by the way.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep. The gold-shirted Security type even has his Phaser out, as if that could do any good...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks really cool! I'm sure they would have been measuring the tachyon particles being emitted from the monolith.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Heh, thats really good!

Steve


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the diorama, but have to ask is that really the monolith or Odo playing a joke on his friends after researching old Earth media?


----------

